# Is rooibos tea safe for those with reflux?



## madge

I take 20 mg of Nexium each morning. Since I can't drink coffee without problems, I've tried to switch to mild teas. I seem to have trouble with herbal ones that have acidic fruit in them, like orange, lemon, strawberry, etc., but I'm able to drink a mild cup of decaf green tea every other day or so. Any tea with mint is a no-no, because (according to my doctor) it opens the LES sphincter and makes reflux worse. (So why are Maalox, Mylanta, and some other anti-acids made with "cool-mint"?????? That makes no sense!) I really like something warm to drink in cold weather. I guess that hot cocoa is out now too, right?A friend told me that an African tea (rooibos tea) is okay for those with reflux because it doesn't have caffeine and because there's no oxalic acid (bad for those prone to kidney stones). Have any of you tried it? The only other teas I can drink are chamomile (although not too often), and fennel (which makes me belch a lot because of it's anti-gas ingredients). I'd like to try the rooibos tea, but hate to order it if it won't be good for my reflux. I tried ginger tea too, but it gave me heartburn. Looking for some soothing, warm teas to drink during this upcoming winter season!


----------



## overitnow

I used to drink a fair amount of alfalfa mint tea, long before my GI system became a problem. That might be worth a shot. I, too, used to take Maalox on a regular basis. It seems to me that I read here that it contains Magnesium as part of it's makeup. That may have added to my D difficulties, as well. I figure you are no longer using it, but if you did, it could have been a contributing factor to your IBS, as well.Mark


----------



## Kathleen M.

Can't find a lot of hard data, but these two websites seem to think it may be helpful for those with reflux.http://manageyourheartburn.com/heartburn-r...acid-reflux.phphttp://www.associatedcontent.com/article/1...bos.html?cat=32


----------



## madge

I can't handle anything with mint. Gives me instant heartburn. I do take a little extra magnesium(and calcium), as it helps a little with the 8500 or so irregular heartbeats I get each day. Just started getting tje arrhythmia a few months ago. So far, the calcium/magnesium doesn't seem to have affected my IBS at all.


----------



## rhonalomey

I am a South African and it is very popular here, I drink rooibos (red bush) tea all the time. I find it helps IBS and reflux, it is a non caffeine, delicious tea made from natural bush leaves. It can be warm, hot or iced in the fridge for summer.If you can tolerate icecream it can be added to make a lovely "shake".


----------



## madge

rhonalomey, thanks for the information! So far I've only tried Celestial Seasonings Rooibos tea with vanilla that is sold at our local grocery store. But the vanilla flavor is so strong that it's not very palatable., and I know that there must bemore flavorful types of rooibos. I guess I'll have to go online to find it. Do you have a favorite brand?How do you drink it... plain, or with sweeteners or other things added? I really like the red color.


----------



## rhonalomey

HiWe have different makes, Liptons, Five Roses lots of local makes, drink it plain, there is no other flavouring in it I am sure that would spoil the taste which is very fragrant. You can add milk but most people dont. Sweeten with a little sugar or a sweetner. It is very inexpensive here less then ordinary tea so I am sure if you find it online you can get it sent or maybe there is a South African shop there who would post to youRegardsRhona


----------



## rhonalomey

Sorry forgot to say it is very safe for reflux, also has various other good qualities and recent research says it help to prevent cancer. It is not a herb tea those can be unknown it is a plant with leaves from the red bush which grows here.


----------



## madge

Rhona, thanks. I went to google.com and looked at quite a few websites that had rooibos tea, both tea bags and loose tea. It was interesting that many of the rooibos teas were loaded with spices and acidic fruits. I finally went to Amazon.com and ordered some plain rooibos tea through them (tea bags). I may also order some of the loose leaf variety, since I have a wonderful old teapot. I really appreciate your advice, since I've always loved tea. It seems, though, thateven the regular herbal ones now have so many acidic fruits and spices added that they bother my stomach. Rooibos has no caffeine and little tannic acid, so I'm looking forward to having something hot to drink during cold Wisconsin winters. Again, many thanks!


----------



## madge

Rhona: I ordered some plain rhooibos teabags (no flavorings or spices added), and I really like it with some sugar or honey and just a little milk, as you suggested. It's such a beautiful red color and each tea bag makes several cups. It's wonderful to be able to drink as many cups as I want without having to worry about caffeine or tannic acid. It doesn't bother me at all. No reflux. And it's nice to have a hot drink, since it's very cold outside. Very comforting.Thank you so much for your encouragement!


----------



## catpeter15

Madge: What brand of plain Rooibos tea did you buy, and are you happy with it? I am looking for a good, plain Rooibos as I cannot tolerate flavorings in some of the teas. Does it help your IBS-D? Thank you.


----------



## WhoKnows

I know Alvita and Numi brands have rooibos tea without any flavoring. Numi also has a rooibos/redbush formula which is supposed to help even more. I should have my teas in a few days to see how much it will help. Usually vitacost.com has prices a little cheaper, but you should be able to find those brands in any health food store. Even the supermarkets carry this now, but they may have additional flavorings to the rooibos tea depending on which brand they carry.


----------

